# Making Your Own Popper Loads



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Since I dont have the time or finances to shoot registered skeet events any longer, I find myself with a lot of once fired AA and STS 12 ga and 20 ga hulls. I was thinking about using the load that is identical to the AA low velocity -low noise load except without lead shot...does anyone have any suggestions for what materials to use to in place of the lead, only needs to be about 3/4 to 7/8 of an ounce at the most


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

White millet from the pet shop. I simply load my standard target load in a progressive reloader and substitute white millet in the shot hopper for lead.


----------



## jason318 (Jan 22, 2010)

In the past HRC hunt tests that I have ran they didn't have anything in the hulls of the poppers. The ends of the shell were rolled all the way in, and just had a 209 shotgun primer in them. As a matter of fact I scavenged several from a hunt test after they were spent, and used a long punch, and tapped the spent primer out, and pushed a new one in. Cheap... Got probably 200 that I constantly reuse. Just gotta make sure that you don't distort them while using them. Last I checked you could get 209 primers for around $10 for several primers, don't know exactly how many came in a box.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Don Smith said:


> White millet from the pet shop. I simply load my standard target load in a progressive reloader and substitute white millet in the shot hopper for lead.


I have a progressive loader too but I am afraid of getting it clogged with any foreign substances, any idea how much white millet goes for by the pound


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't know the price of millet, but I have heard of using rice and corn meal too.

I have cut open live poppers and some use polystyrene I think. I have also seen some pretty big cork wads in blanks.

Dog's Afield poppers don't seem to have a projectile so they must use the crimp to make it go bang. Likewise Kent poppers are real light in weight. I've never "disected" either of them.

I agree with you in looking for something to use. But, I always thought it was funny that we are always looking for a way to make homemade blanks go bang with a lead substitute when lead used to be very cheap. Of course that changed recently but lead is going back down. 

I always wondered about buying "poppers" for $8 a box (or more) when cheap lead loads were $5. I buy poppers too, but everyone knows they're as bad as lead up close.

John Lash


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> I have a progressive loader too but I am afraid of getting it clogged with any foreign substances, any idea how much white millet goes for by the pound


I have a progressive reloader and use millet because it is smooth and round and goes through my reloader just like shot.

I bought a 25 lb. bag of millet (same size as 50 lb. bag of dog food) for just under $6 at my local feed store. :shock:

I cringe when I read others recommending corn meal and other fillers when millet is so practical and so ridiculously cheap.

And the birds and fish eat the seeds after we are done training. Truth!


----------



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

White Millet works great. It doesn't attract moisture like corn meal. Poppers stored in my truck are reliable for several months. Feeds nicely through my MEC.

I use a light skeet load of fast burning powder such as 700x, 16 grains works great with a hot primer. 

800x doesn't work. Even with a good crimp from my MEC Hustler, it doesn't hold long enough to gain pressure. The powder burns too slow and develops pressure too slowly. All you get is a big "ooof" and maybe some flame out your barrel at dusk.

Unique works and I've heard red dot works. Follow the charts for light 1 oz skeet loads. 

Primer loads are great when shot from the line. Much easier on ears. If there is any wind they aren't loud enough to be used by deep marks in AKC events.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Cthomas said:


> White Millet works great. It doesn't attract moisture like corn meal. Poppers stored in my truck are reliable for several months. Feeds nicely through my MEC.
> 
> I use a light skeet load of fast burning powder such as 700x, 16 grains works great with a hot primer.
> 
> .


thats my normal skeet reload, been using that "recipe" for decades, finally got smart and started shooting 1 oz. instead of the old 1 1/8...will use up the last of my 700x with the Claybuster wads..but I also have a batch of Winchester AA-lite powder which is even faster and recoils less..

I can just see myself stepping up to Station 1 on the skeet range calling "pull" and trying to break the bird with millet, my shooting pals will get a kick out of that


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I prefer white millet, as I said. First, it is smooth and round, as was pointed out above. It's about the size of 7 1/2 shot and feeds well. I'd be concerned that corn meal, as noted above, may attract moisture. I'm not sure what a corn meal slug would do regarding chamber pressure. My concern with rice is that it may not feed as well, but also, uncooked rice will kill songbirds if consumed. That's why it's not used at weddings anymore. Besides, when I'm using white millet, I'm also seeding my dove field. :lol:


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

i did not know uncoked rice killed song birds.how about brown rice?


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

with all the hunt tests being run, there is a REAL market for a 12 gauge popper with the report of a .410......

i really can't believe no one has come out with one.-Paul


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

bluto562004 said:


> i did not know uncoked rice killed song birds.how about brown rice?


Every diet book in America says that brown rice is more nutritious than white rice.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

paul young said:


> with all the hunt tests being run, there is a REAL market for a 12 gauge popper with the report of a .410......
> 
> i really can't believe no one has come out with one.-Paul


That is why I am going to test this load. If you have ever shot the Winchester AA 12 gauge low noise low recoil load, it doesnt have the report of a regular 12 gauge...its a great load for juniors or ladies or guys like me that didnt want the pounding of a 12gauge load from an O/U....at a velocity of 950fps it gets out the end of the barrel without all the energy coming back


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

John Lash said:


> Don't know the price of millet, but I have heard of using rice and corn meal too.
> 
> I have cut open live poppers and some use polystyrene I think. I have also seen some pretty big cork wads in blanks.
> 
> ...


The main reason for not using the cheap lead loads is so someone does not get killed. We were training with the cheap lead loads a few years back in Alaska when the person throwing the short bird forget there was a live round in the gun. I was throwing the middle bird and luckily I saw that gun at the short station pointed right at me as it went off. I turned my back and ducked as the whole load strafed the water right in front of me. Even a popper can kill someone. safety first regards...


----------



## Michael Pearrow (Oct 20, 2009)

You can buy primer loads from DogsAfield and reload the hulls for hardly any change .


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

huntinman said:


> The main reason for not using the cheap lead loads is so someone does not get killed. We were training with the cheap lead loads a few years back in Alaska when the person throwing the short bird forget there was a live round in the gun. I was throwing the middle bird and luckily I saw that gun at the short station pointed right at me as it went off. I turned my back and ducked as the whole load strafed the water right in front of me. Even a popper can kill someone. safety first regards...


Agreed safety first. I guess I'm saying that, "used safely, I wonder why people don't just use the cheap lead loads."

I mean, someone still has to shoot the flyer with the real thing and a lot of times there is someone standing beside the person shooting the "blank."


----------



## Maysport (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't think the reply got answered about just using primers in an empty hull?

Wouldn't they go off and make the same noise level as field poppers?


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Bon,

Use something that will fill the shot cup and allow a good crimp. The millet should do the job. The problem you will run into is not enough chamber pressure to get a good "pop". The payload is lighter.

Tom


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

I used Lyman Turbo Tumbler Media (corn cob green) for popper loads. Normally it was used for polishing brass cartridges. It is very dry, gun powder like grains, uniform and pours nicely out of a reloader. 6 pounds went a long way. 

Since then, I've used primer only loads. With my 12 guage MEC reloader, I replaced the depriming "part" with a smaller diameter 20 gauge "plunger". The special "primer only 12 gauge casings" have a bead/crimp at the top which makes the 20 gauge modification necessary. It's a perfect fit for depriming and the 12 guage brass resizing component remains the same. This sure beats depriming by hand plus the resizing reduces subsequent jamming later on.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

John Lash said:


> Agreed safety first. I guess I'm saying that, "used safely,* I wonder why people don't just use the cheap lead loads."*
> 
> I mean, someone still has to shoot the flyer with the real thing and a lot of times there is someone standing beside the person shooting the "blank."


Technically at some Federally controlled refuges the use of lead shot is prohibited


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

> I don't think the reply got answered about just using primers in an empty hull?
> 
> Wouldn't they go off and make the same noise level as field poppers?


A primed hull isnt even close to the sound level of a FT popper!
Its only the primer !

Same as many of your training pistols

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Here is a VERY light recoiling load that I shoot when I'm in a whining Mood!!
I dont like recoil!! And use the excuse all the time for my poor shooting!

This is a 12 guage load that shoots like a 28 ga.

Case: WW 12 ga AA
Powder: 17.0 Grains Accurate SOLO 1000
Wad: Winchester Waa12L (Grey wad)
Shot: 3/4 -ounce lead shot
1161 F.P.S. @ 3400 PSI (REALLY LOW PRESSURE) wont cycle many auotoloaders.
Source: Ted Curtis of Accurate Arms.

Only 3/4 ounce of shot in a 12 gauage load. Breaks targets (Or not:razz just as well as the 1 1/8 loads.

I have replaced the shot with Millet, cream o wheat, ect for FT type poppers!

Works well!!

BUT<< Its really fun to shoot at the skeet, trap range!

Gooser

P.S.

Also a GREAT pidgeon flyer load!!!


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> Technically at some Federally controlled refuges the use of lead shot is prohibited


I can understand that aspect...Makes me smile to think of you explaining to a conservation officer that your reloads have millet in them though.

John Lash


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

For those of you that have vintage double guns,, or even Damascus barreled guns.
The load above works really well and is safe to shoot in damascus guns that *have been inspected and deemed safe to shoot* with proper ammo!

A friend, that has a beautiful old Parker, feeds his gun a steady diet of these. Just great to get that old gun out and shoot again!!

Gooser


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

The white millet works the best of all types of things we have tried...corn meal, cat litter, etc. Use a 1 1/4 bar in a std 1 1/8 AA wad. The millet is clean and it flows well in the progressives.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Don Smith said:


> I prefer white millet, as I said. First, it is smooth and round, as was pointed out above. It's about the size of 7 1/2 shot and feeds well. I'd be concerned that corn meal, as noted above, may attract moisture. I'm not sure what a corn meal slug would do regarding chamber pressure. My concern with rice is that it may not feed as well, but also, uncooked rice will kill songbirds if consumed. That's why it's not used at weddings anymore. Besides, when I'm using white millet, I'm also seeding my dove field. :lol:


I think the white rice is an urban myth. Otherwise, there would be a lot of dead birds after the rice harvest.


----------



## jason318 (Jan 22, 2010)

MooseGooser said:


> A primed hull isnt even close to the sound level of a FT popper!
> Its only the primer !
> 
> Same as many of your training pistols
> ...


That is what the HRC Hunt tests use. The Handlers actually have to handle the gun along with the dog and shoot the marks, blinds, diversions. They work well around a lot of other people training. However in doing yard drills or training by yourself I do use live short brass loads. That acclimates your dog to being shot over, in Real Hunting Situations, not white coats.


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

During the training season we use mostly poppers. I use Estate or Federal hulls and Federal 1 oz wads. I load 18 grains of red dot powder and cram a 1 1/8 oz load of medium grain rice into the hull, It crimps up well and makes a very good report thats easy on the ears. I load with a Mec 600. The cost is reasonable using the Cheddit primers $23.00 per thousand. Clay Busters wads are very reasonable priced if you buy them 500 at a time, and Red Dot power is also reasonably priced from most big shooting supply houses. Cost of this load is about 7 cents per shot. We have found the dogs are more used to hearing popper loads and stay more relaxed at trials and H/T. Using primers they seem to get very excited at hunt test when they hear the bang of poppers and will be more inclined to break. For that reason it is good to use poppers instead of seeing $70+ dollars go up in smoke!! Then have to run another H/T or Trial. I do not buy hulls as they are easy to pick up for free at our shooting club. One last thing Remington gun club hulls work well but you should use a Remington Wad.
Rookie


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

One thing I have to say.....DON't shoot into a hard wind without eye protection with millett. Liked to have blinded myself shooting into a strong wind.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> One thing I have to say.....DON't shoot into a hard wind without eye protection with millett. Liked to have blinded myself shooting into a strong wind.


THAT is true! :lol::lol:


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

I usually use white millet but if I'm in a hurry I go with minute rice.


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> Technically at some Federally controlled refuges the use of lead shot is prohibited


Just stumbled onto this thread and saw this comment. FYI the Private bird hunting permit for Texas requires the use of non-toxic shot. I know a lot of clubs use lead for flyers but it is illegal according to the permit. I have not heard of anyone getting checked though. I know this is of track for this thread but thought I would pass it along.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

None of you are from the south? Grits!
Win AA hulls
1 1/8 oz wad
MEC #31 Bushing (18.5 grs)
Red Dot Powder
Grits


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

waynenutt said:


> None of you are from the south? Grits!
> Win AA hulls
> 1 1/8 oz wad
> MEC #31 Bushing (18.5 grs)
> ...



wouldnt grits swell with moisture ?.....18.5 grs.Red Dot, havent used that recipe since high school...700-X or one of the Clays from Hodgdon


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I loaded a bunch of poppers and didn't use all of them for several years and they never caused a problem. Yep you're right I'm old.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Loaded popers for my club for years
I use rice because it doesn’t fowl my press
I have a Ponsness-Warren Size-O-Matic
I push out a case in an hour or two depending on problems
(inspection and boxing takes longer)

I have shot several thousand rounds through my clubs guns
Rice will leave a residue in the barrel
Rice is light so no recoil
The sound is louder than lead (like all popers)
Rice is destructive at close range


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

BonMallari said:


> wouldnt grits swell with moisture ?.....18.5 grs.Red Dot, havent used that recipe since high school...700-X or one of the Clays from Hodgdon


Bon,

The grits don't swell. I loaded 1000's of popper with grits. Here is the problem with grits. If your crimp isn't perfect they can leak out the small hole. Having an empty payload decreases the loudness of the "pop." The grits are not very heavy which also decreases the loudness.

The pluses of grits are they are cheap, easy to find and the load I used had almost no kick. If I ever started loading a bunch of poppers again I would go with something that has a little more weight to fill. Or, an overshot card my accomplish the same thing.

Tom


----------



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

Grit-"ens" to all of our southern states!
Is the plural of y' all; "y' all y' all?"
I started with quick grits. Thats' all I can find in Wisconsin. Is there another kind?
Anyway, I never had any grits swell. 
Quick grits did attract moisture and after a couple weeks up here in our steamy Wisconsin summers they are unreliable unless stored in tupperware. 
Chris


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't know about millet but rice and grits make a mees out of a gun. A fine dust coats everything


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Is the plural of y' all; "y' all y' all?"


I'd have to check with Mark Smith to make sure but I believe the plural of Y'all is, "All y'all."

Is that right Franco?


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Howard N said:


> I'd have to check with Mark Smith to make sure but I believe the plural of Y'all is, "All y'all."
> 
> Is that right Franco?


You-uns is the proper contraction to use instead of All y'all. 



Pronoun

you-uns

1.(US, dialect Midwestern, Appalachian) You (as subject or object). 
1891, Mary Noailles Murfree, In the "Stranger People's" Country, Nebraska 2005, p. 122: 

Guthrie turned upon him a face aglow with gratification. ‘That's what makes me like you-uns, stranger,’ he said, cordially.


----------



## Chehawkennels1 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Poppers*



paul young said:


> with all the hunt tests being run, there is a REAL market for a 12 gauge popper with the report of a .410......
> 
> i really can't believe no one has come out with one.-Paul


Do you know anyone that carries 410 poppers?


----------

